# New firewood partner



## justallan (Mar 23, 2015)

I got my girlfriend, Kimmie, to come out and get a load of firewood with me yesterday. Her landlord needed a cord so I figured she could come out and help me throw together a truckload real fast and just take it off her rent. She's a little trooper and hung tough from start to finish.
I've been trying to talk her into running the mill for me while I do the hard part. We'll see how that plays out.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tclem (Mar 23, 2015)

You should be ashamed of your self lol


----------



## justallan (Mar 23, 2015)

She had fun and was proud of herself, we got to spend the day together and then go out to eat dinner plus she got $150 knocked off of her rent. Everybody wins.
I'll say this though, we both slept in the recliners until about 3 this morning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2015)

Well you both should be ready for a BC Powder cocktail and another day of happy loggin and cutting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks to me like she did all the work while u sat around taking pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 24, 2015)

WOO-HOO! I think she's hooked.
I figured she'd be a little sore, but when I went over for dinner last night she said she's fine and had a good time being out and wants to go more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 24, 2015)

You can't beat that!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2015)

justallan said:


> WOO-HOO! I think she's hooked.
> I figured she'd be a little sore, but when I went over for dinner last night she said she's fine and had a good time being out and wants to go more.



Just don't put her on the payroll. Then she'll become an employee. Then she'll start expecting 15 minutes for lunch. Smoke breaks every few hours. Heck, even 1 or 2 sick days per year. It's a slippery slope man just keep her as your girlfriend and don't muddy the waters with money and stuff like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 25, 2015)

Heck Kevin, she can have all the money from the firewood, I just enjoy the company. For me splitting wood is like hiking or fishing to others. You get a little exercise and see a little country. If anyone is with me it's more of a social gathering.
I generally take a buddy of mine. He's a Viet-Nam Vet and had a brain aneurism. He can't do everything but I'm scared he's gonna kill himself trying. Anymore he comes out and runs the lever on the wood splitter and stirs crap. I think his goal is to chop my fingers off and mine is to keep them.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 25, 2015)

Now I bet you are going to tell use she can clean fish and cook and cook venison.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 25, 2015)

Actually Dave, I've never seen her clean a fish, but I know for sure she can cook it. We live off deer, elk and beef and she doesn't get squeamish about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

